# need subs



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

trying to find someone to sub my driveways to its a very small route


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

where are you driveways at?


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

Cleveland heights, Beachwood heights


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

my buddy used to have alot of accounts over there but dropped them because it sucks trying to get around in that area. Good Luck this year.


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

how many drives??


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

7 or 8 drives now ...maybe more now but i dont wanna turn them down...but i have dump trucks thats to big


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Just give them up. 
Seriously, how much profit can you make off of subbing out driveways? 
Too much hassle. Give them to a driveway guy or a rookie.


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

MeeksCo;1108776 said:


> Just give them up.
> Seriously, how much profit can you make off of subbing out driveways?
> Too much hassle. Give them to a driveway guy or a rookie.


I have contracts with these clients so thats why im subbing them who said i wanted to get rich on subbing driveways just need someone to plow my driveways thats all ....


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

bump.....anybody need work


----------



## bravada75 (Oct 27, 2009)

*can help*

i live in beachwood and have a few driveways here i am available in evenings and nights and tuesday and sunday if you need help i need to make extra money this winter i drive a smaller truck so driveways are cool i plow for work that is why i cant drive during the day let me know


----------

